# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma > [MCD] Bibliographie de rcits lgendaires

## ClayStone

Bonjour, 
Hormis une prcdente discussion sur le mme forum sur un point prcis, cest la premire fois que je tente de concevoir de A  Z une BDD. Merci pour votre indulgence.

Je tente de btir un inventaire de rcits et dpisodes mythiques ou lgendaires et de commentaires qui leur sont ddis.

Jai choisi comme critres identifiant les diffrents pisodes
     les rcits originaux qui relatent un mme pisode
     les personnages qui prennent part  cet pisode,
     le lieu o lpisode se droule,
     le moment o lpisode aurait eu lieu,
     la langue des rcits originaux qui dcrivent cet pisode,
     les documents qui mentionnent ou commentent cet pisode.

Jutiliserai ici des exemples issus de la tradition grco-romaine antique.

un pisode : 
Le cheval de Troietrois rcits pour un mme pisode:
_lOdysse_ dHomre
_lnide_ de Virgile
_Troie_ de W. Petersentrois documents pour un mme pisode :
_lIliade et lOdysse_, chez Bouquins, par Robert Laffont
_nide_ chez Folio, par Gallimard
_Troie_ de W. Petersendeux documents pour un mme rcit, _lOdysse_ : 
_Homre_, chez la Pliade, par Gallimard
_lIliade et lOdysse_, chez Bouquins, par Robert Laffont 
Premier jeu de rgles : 
*1 - Bibliographie : pisode, rcit, document.*R1.01 -  Un document doit mentionner au moins un rcit et un rcit doit tre mentionn dans au moins un document.
R1.02 -  Un rcit doit relater au moins un pisode, un pisode doit tre relat par au moins un rcit.
R1.03 -  Un document doit citer au moins un pisode et un pisode doit tre cit par au moins un document

Les entits Rcit et Document ayant des attributs en commun, jai modlis un hritage depuis une entit uvre :
R1.04 -  Un rcit est une uvre et un document est une uvre.
R1.05 -  Une uvre peut tre un rcit, ou un document, ou les deux
R1.06 -  Une uvre doit tre classifie dans un seul type duvre et un type duvre peut classifier plusieurs uvres
R1.07 -  Un contributeur peut avoir compos plusieurs uvres et une uvre doit avoir t compose par au moins un contributeur (anonyme compris) 
R1.08 -  Un contributeur utilise un et un seul type de contribution pour composer une uvre (rdaction, traduction, metteur scne) et un type de contribution peut tre utilis par plusieurs contributeurs

R1.09 -  un document doit paratre dans une seule dition, et une dition peut faire paratre au plus un document 
R1.10 -  une dition doit tre dite par au moins un diteur et un diteur peut diter plusieurs ditions
R1.11 -  un diteur peut proposer plusieurs collection et une collection doit tre propose par au moins un diteur 
R1.12 -  une dition peut tre publie dans au plus une collection et une collection peut publier plusieurs ditions

*2 - Circonstances : qui, quand, o*R2.01 -  un pisode doit faire intervenir au moins un personnage et un personnage doit intervenir dans au moins un pisode.
R2.02 -  un pisode peut tre localis dans un lieu et un lieu doit localiser au moins un pisode.
_R2.03 -  Un pisode peut se situer  un moment et un moment doit situer au moins un pisode. Je ne moccupe pas maintenant de lentit Moment qui devrait prciser quand se situe lpisode. Ce sera lobjet dune autre discussion._
R2.04 -  un lieu doit tre nomm par au moins un toponyme et un toponyme doit nommer un seul lieu.
R2.05 -  un personnage doit tre dsign par au moins un alias et un alias doit dsigner un seul personnage.

*3 - Langue*R3.01 -  un rcit doit utiliser(1) au moins une langue et une langue peut tre utilise(1) dans plusieurs rcits.
R3.02 -  un document doit utiliser(2) au moins une langue et une langue peut tre utilise(2) dans plusieurs documents.
R3.03 -  un toponyme doit correspondre(1)  au moins une langue et une langue peut correspondre(1)  plusieurs toponymes.
R3.04 -  un alias doit correspondre(2)  au moins une langue et une langue peut correspondre(2)  plusieurs alias.

Si je nai pas tout faux jusque-l, jarrive  ceci en rassemblant les morceaux.

Au del des remarques que vous me ferez, j'ai quelques interrogations sur mes rgles de gestion : 
R.1.04  06 : Ai-je bien fait de placer lattribut dispo-public  dans Rcit et Document plutt que dans Oeuvre?  Cet attribut est cens prendre en compte les cas o : 
un rcit nest pas disponible (nexiste pas sous forme physique concrte, traditionn orale par exemple ou manuscrit perdu), mais il est connu parce que mentionn dans un document disponibleun document non disponible (livre puis par exemple) mentionne un rcit disponible dans un autre documentR.1.04  06 : mon modle permet-il de prendre en compte le cas o le document et le rcit sont confondus ?
R.1.06 : jhsite  remplacer lentit TypeOeuvre par un attribut dans les entits filles Rcit et Document. Un document ne peut pas tre une tradition orale ou un manuscrit perdu, alors quun rcit oui. 
R.2:  Tout a dpend du rcit, faut-il ajouter une relation entre Rcit, et personnage et lieu?
R.3: Faut-il distinguer deux types de langue : la langue originale du rcit (souvent une langue ancienne), et la langue du document (souvent un langage moderne) ?
Par ailleurs, jai ces questions auxquelles je nai pas encore de solution ou de rgle de gestion :
Comment modliser le cas o un personnage dun pisode est aussi un contributeur dun rcit ? Jai pens ajouter une patte 0,n entre Personnage et Composer, ou modliser un hritage depuis une entit Personne vers Contributeur et PersonnageEn ltat, est-ce que le cas o le rcit est confondu avec le document (exemple film Troie) est pris en compte ?Comment prendre en compte quun document 1 puisse mentionner un autre document 2 qui cite un rcit. 
Exemple : une critique thtrale (document 1) commente une mise en scne monte par une compagnie et  une date prcise (document 2) qui cite le livret original (le rcit) de la comdie musicale la Belle Hlne de OffenbachJe suis aussi ignorant en matire dSQL quen MCD. Je ne sais mme pas si ma question suivante a un sens : Si je souhaite rcuprer une liste dalias ou de toponymes utiliss dans un document ou dans un rcit, faut-il coder au niveau SQL une requte comportant plusieurs jointures, ou prparer a ds maintenant au niveau MCD avec des associations entre Alias et Toponyme, et Rcit et Document ?

Merci pour vos lumires  ::):

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour ClayStone et bienvenue dans ce forum  ::): 

Tout d'abord, je tiens  vous fliciter pour la qualit de la prsentation : le contexte est dcrit, des exemples sont fournis et les rgles de gestion galement, c'est tellement rare que a mrite d'tre soulign. Bravo  ::applo:: 

Ensuite, vous commencez par le MCD, encore bravo, trop nombreux sont les exemples o le modle tabulaire est cr bille en tte.

*Concernant les rgles*
La R1.08 me chagrine un peu, dans la vraie vie, il arrive qu'un auteur soit aussi illustrateur par exemple.
Quoi qu'il en soit, mme si cette rgle est confirme, le formalisme n'est pas une cardinalit 1,1 ce qui signifierait qu'un type de contribution ne participerait qu'une seule fois  l'association. Par exemple, une uvre n'aurait qu'un seul auteur, ce qui est videmment faux. Par exemple "Paris brle-t-il" a t crit par deux auteurs (D. Lapierre et L. Collins). Si confirme, il faut mettre en oeuvre une contrainte d'unicit matrialise par une flche en direction de l'entit-type [type-contribution]


*Concernant les rcits et pisodes*
J'ai du mal  comprendre de quoi il s'agit, faut-il comprendre que le rcit est une oeuvre non dite contrairement  un document ? Mais qu'en est-il de l'pisode qui peut  la fois tre associ  un document et  un rcit ?


*Concernant cette question :
*


> Comment modliser le cas o un personnage dun pisode est aussi un contributeur dun rcit


Un personnage est une personne fictive, alors qu'un contributeur est une personne relle, mme si cette dernire peut se cacher derrire un pseudonyme. 
Ce qu'il est possible de faire, c'est de modliser une entit-type [personne] en association ternaire avec les [personnages] et peut-tre les [recits] : une personne incarne un personnage dans un rcit
Cette mme personne peut tout  fait composer une ou plusieurs uvres. 
Si ceci convient, on remplacera alors l'entit-type [contributeur] par une entit-type [personne] plus gnrique qui pourra aussi bien intervenir dans l'association (composer) que dans la nouvelle association (interpreter)

*Pour la question*



> En ltat, est-ce que le cas o le rcit est confondu avec le document (exemple film Troie) est pris en compte ?


J'attends des explications supplmentaires sur la nature d'un [rcit]


*Relativement * 



> Comment prendre en compte quun document 1 puisse mentionner un autre document 2 qui cite un rcit.
> Exemple : une critique thtrale (document 1) commente une mise en scne monte par une compagnie et  une date prcise (document 2) qui cite le livret original (le rcit) de la comdie musicale la Belle Hlne de Offenbach


J'avoue tre perplexe. Selon les rgles de gestion et le MCD, le [DOCUMENT] est une oeuvre dite (cardinalit minimale de 1 oblige), or, une critique thatrale n'est pas obligatoirement une oeuvre dite, elle peut tre diffuse dans une mission radiophonique par exemple et une mise en scne n'est pas non plus une oeuvre dite, mais une reprsentation d'une oeuvre dite, ce qui n'est pas la mme chose.
Tout ceci me semble bien confus.

Enfin, concernant la dernire question relative au comment faire, nous verrons a plus tard, c'est prmatur  ce stade, mais pas d'inquitude : quand un modle de donnes est tabli dans les rgles de l'art, il y a toujours une solution SQL applicable sans se faire des nuds au cerveau  :;):

----------


## Paprick

Bonsoir,

Sans entrer dans le dtail de votre modle, il y a une partie qui me chagrine un peu : dans l'association tripatte "Composer", il y a une cardinalit 1,1 vers "TypeContribution".
En fait, cette modlisation est quivalente  ceci :

Et je ne pense pas que ce soit ce que vous souhaitez ...  ::koi::

----------

